

Ask HN: What's your blogging platform?  - rukshn

There are so many new blogging platforms. What&#x27;s the platform you&#x27;re using? Do you still use blogger? Or use a newer platform?<p>Is it self hosted or hosted by the blogging service?
======
thenomad
Managed Wordpress with WP-Engine. It's more expensive than self-hosted but it
saves me days in not-having-to-fuck-with-my-server time.

( I wrote about this in some depth a while ago:
[http://www.mmomeltingpot.com/2012/03/wpengine-review-
after-1...](http://www.mmomeltingpot.com/2012/03/wpengine-review-
after-1-month-and-250k-visitors-is-this-the-best-wordpress-hosting-money-can-
buy/) )

Why Wordpress? Mostly for the It Just Works factor. I've done my time in the
CMS trenches - I've written my own several times back before there were any
decent hosted solutions. Nowadays, if it's reasonably easy to use and not too
slow I'm good with it.

Plus, Wordpress has the advantage of an absolutely massive ecosystem around
it, meaning that any features I want to add rarely require custom code, and
usually just require a Google search. :)

------
pjvds
Jekyll, hosted on AmazonS3 and auto deployed by wercker:
[http://born2code.net/blog/2013/05/27/simplify-your-jekyll-
pu...](http://born2code.net/blog/2013/05/27/simplify-your-jekyll-publishing-
process-with-wercker/)

------
swanson
Jekyll - GitHub Pages (w/ custom domain) - Lagom theme - GitHub issues for
brainstorming ideas - No comment system

It is free, super fast, works great for Markdown/plain-text editor. I _never_
have to dick around with anything (security, caching plugins, spam, etc) - I
can just write. And sometimes nice people send me pull requests to fix typos
:)

[https://github.com/swanson/swanson.github.com](https://github.com/swanson/swanson.github.com)

[https://github.com/swanson/lagom](https://github.com/swanson/lagom)

------
rartichoke
I use my own. I spent about 3 weeks making a nice one with rails. It took so
long because I was learning rails and also ruby as I went.

I use it over managed solutions because I've set it up to easily integrate
into any site, it loads insanely fast and has a lot of modern features you
would expect (split pane live preview with markdown, auto saving without
creating a million drafts, user login to handle authors, etc.).

Most managed solutions lack 1 or 2 important features in some way or another
and that ruins the experience.

------
austinbirch
Jekyll, GitHub pages, and a custom domain.

Using Markdown means no constraint on what software you use to edit your
posts, which is really nice.

Another advantage to using a static site generator is your blog will be
(generally) fast to load, secure, and it will be really easy to find somewhere
to host it for a low cost (or even for free).

------
dirktheman
I switched from wordpress to Jekyll on AWS S3 last year:
[http://www.dirktheman.com/tech/2013/05/12/i-switched-my-
blog...](http://www.dirktheman.com/tech/2013/05/12/i-switched-my-blog-from-
wordpress-to-jekyll.html)

------
k__
I build one myself. Liked the workflow in some PHP blogging software, but
didn't want to have PHP on my server and the node.js blogs (before ghost) were
unusable compile-to-static-html crapware or tutorials on learning node.js
while building your own blog haha...

------
deepak56
I was going to start on Ghost but then just used Medium. Curious to know why
people would choose Ghost over Medium considering that you will have to host
that yourself?

~~~
alexgaribay
Ghost will have a hosted solution similar to Wordpress where Ghost will host
it.

------
pkhamre
Self-hosted Octopress[1], but I'm working in migrating to Ghost.

[1]: [http://octopress.org/](http://octopress.org/)

------
michaelmior
Just switched to nanoc[1] deployed to GitHub pages via Travis.

[1] [http://nanoc.ws/](http://nanoc.ws/)

------
Andrenid
Self hosted WordPress. Manage a few dozen of them so keep my own the same to
keep things simple.

Definitely want to play with Ghost soon though.

------
factorialboy
Custom, built with Scala, deployed on Heroku. Posts written in Markdown.
Linked in my profile. Code hosted on Github (public).

------
etler
Jekyll and GitHub pages. What can I say? I'm cheap.

------
rurounijones
Octopress + github pages.

------
anishkothari
octopress on github pages with prose.io, cheap and effective

------
rk0567
Wordpress and jekyll.

------
meerita
Jekyll.

------
pastylegs
Jekyll

